# Hagen 24" Glo 48w v.s Nova extreme 24" 48w



## flowerfishs (Mar 26, 2009)

which one should I choose between these two: Hagen 24" Glo 48w v.s Nova extreme 24" 48w? which one is better?
thanks for you help


----------



## nokturnalkid (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm not sure if the Nova's have individual reflectors but I think either one will be fine. I've got the Hagen 2x39w 36" fixture and have absolutely no problems with it. Well maybe one. I don't like the legs on it. Just seems a bit cheesy to me. Other than that, I think either one will be just fine.


----------



## Karebear (Oct 6, 2008)

I have the Nove Extreme and really like it. There are individual reflecters for the bulbs. My only complaint is that the fan is kinda loud, I hear it on the other side of the room over the tv.


----------



## flowerfishs (Mar 26, 2009)

I believe the nove extreme 24" 2x24w does not have individual reflector. 
nokturnalkid, do you know the different between the hagen light bulbs?


----------



## nokturnalkid (Feb 27, 2007)

flowerfishs said:


> I believe the nove extreme 24" 2x24w does not have individual reflector.
> nokturnalkid, do you know the different between the hagen light bulbs?


The differences with the light bulbs are just the color temps. I got the 2 6500k lights when I bought my fixture. But, you can get any color temp within the 5000k to 10000k range, just don't get an actintic bulb. For my personal tastes, I would get a bulb that will be in the 5000kish range, pinkish hue. Combo that with one of a higher k rating like an 8000k-10000k. You don't have to get the Hagen bulbs if you don't want to. There's a lot of options out there, like the famed Geisemann's. Gonna try those later when I need to change out my bulbs. I also seen your other thread on the Catalina's. I got the t5 solar 3x54w fixture and love them. Don't think you can beat them for the price. That's an option too and they include whatever bulbs you choose that they have.


----------



## Freshwater (Oct 22, 2007)

Hi Flowerfish,

I have two of the Nova Extreme 30" fixtures over my 29 gallon and have been very pleased with them. It is the same setup as the 24" unit. (same bulbs, same ballast they just make one in a 30" long housing, and one 24" long housing.

There is one reflector, bent for 2 bulbs. They work very well.....however, they are not the best reflectors out there. But they do work very well. The bulbs that come with the freshwater unit are fair. The pink bulb (6500k I think?) is weak. I recommend replacing it shortly after getting the unit. The 10,000k bulb is fine. There is no fan on ether unit, I believe the CF unit has fans, not the T5HO.

For the price I don't think you can beat them, what's a 24" inch going for 65 bucks, the 30" is 75 bucks. Though I did run the current bulbs for quite awhile, I have now switched to the Geisemann bulbs and love them. 

I will be purchasing 2 of the 24" fixtures for a new project I am getting ready to start, need to get the tank made first.

$0.02

Todd


----------



## flowerfishs (Mar 26, 2009)

freshwater! I knowthe the nova extreme has a 10,000k bulb and one pink bulb. can I also change the pink bulb to 10,1000k. or I must use a pink bulb?


----------



## rich815 (Jun 27, 2007)

I have a 2x54W and 1x54W (both 48") Hagen GLO T5HO fixtures over my 72 gal. In the 1x54W I have the LifeGlo bulb (6700k), in the 2x54W I have one LifeGlo and one PowerGlo (18000k). So in essence with both these fixture over my tank I have LifeGlo-PowerGlo-LifeGlo. The PowerGlo is much pinker looking. This combination of light over the plants and fish looks very nice to me.


----------

